# Holiday payment & commuting allowance



## MSDT_Bass (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi,

Apologises if someone has already asked this, I did try searching but couldnt find any forums (maybe I used the wrong key phrases).

1. If a company in the Netherlands says you get a X% holiday allowance/payment, does this mean in addition to your annual salary? Or does it mean you get X% reduction from your salary that you dont pay tax on?

2. If the company offers a communting allowance per km travelled door to door, is this a monthly allowance and would it be taxable benefit?

Thanks.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Typically people offer you a monthly salary and mention your holiday bonus (normally paid May/June) or an annual salary including the holiday bonus. 
As far as taxation of work travel it's quite complicated as it depends how you get to work, how much they give you per month and how far you are away from work. I would suggest to check www.belastingdienst.nl for that.


----------

